# Proof I no longer live in uk



## G Stone (9 mo ago)

Hello, my daughter is getting married in Germany and has lived there for 6 years. What proof can she get to prove she no longer lives in UK, which is specified to get married. Her fiance is German. Thank you in advance 🙏


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Her Anmeldung?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

G Stone said:


> Hello, my daughter is getting married in Germany and has lived there for 6 years. What proof can she get to prove she no longer lives in UK, which is specified to get married. Her fiance is German. Thank you in advance 🙏


Has she informed HMRC and the NHS of her permanent departure from the UK?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

G Stone said:


> my daughter is getting married in Germany and has lived there for 6 years. What proof can she get to prove she no longer lives in UK, which is specified to get married.


What is the exact requirement given by the _Standesamt_?


----------



## AronRoy321 (8 mo ago)

Whenever you have been conceded Pre-settled Status, you can spend as long as 2 years outside the UK without losing your status. In the event that you have surpassed the allowed unlucky deficiencies portrayed above, however have not been missing for beyond what 2 constant years, you could get back to the UK, and remain for the legitimacy of your Pre-settled Status.

<snip>


----------



## mephistocles (7 mo ago)

Theres no Abmeldung process (which confused he hell out of my local AusländerBehörde but we just got a letter from the British embassy saying there is no process as such in the UK and they had to do it on trust - they accepted the Botschaft letter happily.


----------

